# Plant ID with PICS !!



## eylk (Dec 15, 2007)

2 plants

1.







2.







!!!! T H A N K S !!!!


----------



## Erirku (Oct 5, 2004)

the second one looks like blyxa


----------



## MNellis3023 (Oct 3, 2007)

The first one looks like some type of crypt, maybe a Lutea or Parva


----------



## Dryn (Sep 6, 2007)

I think that the first one has too thin of a leaf to be a crypt. It looks more like a swordplant to me. I would wait and see if it offshoots or has runners... The second one does look kinda like a blyxa variety. Oh btw, the little pot thing looks cool.


----------



## eylk (Dec 15, 2007)

Hahaha thanks! I am still an amateur gardener so i thought i'll put them in pots for easy removal and so on..

only down side is that i STILL have to grav vac the substrate...

Will more pictures help? I really need to know exactly what it is... because the plants are doing very well.. I need to know the requirements..

thanks !

ARENT*** the plants ARENT doing very well


----------



## eylk (Dec 15, 2007)

oh and its not parve.. I have a parva.. and it looks totally different..


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I agree that the first one looks more like an _Echinodorus_ species. Which one is hard to say from the small picture. The second is likely _Blyxa japonica_.


----------



## eylk (Dec 15, 2007)

echinodorus species are mostly sword plants right?

and i read that in general they need a good substrate... but do they neeed Co2 too? my tank doesnt have CO2 injection that make explain the poor health...

thanks


----------

